

Smart Pens Can Draw Biosensors on Your Skin - ub
https://wtvox.com/2015/03/smart-pens-can-draw-biosensors-on-your-skin/

======
ub
Link to the published paper:
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/adhm.201400808/ab...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/adhm.201400808/abstract)

